# Prime rib on the WSM, boo coo Q-view



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been waiting patiently for ribeye roasts ( standing rib roast ) to go on sale down here. They are usually $9.99 to $10.99 per pound, but this week Publix has them for $5.99. I bought an 8 lb. 4 bone roast. ( actually 7.94lbs.) I cut it in half & made 2- 2 bone roasts each one just about under 4 lbs. I foodsavered 1 of them & put it in the freezer. The other one I seasoned with EVOO, CBP & Tones steak seasoning & put in the fridge for 24 hours. I put it on the smoker today around noon with the WSM at 200 degrees. I put the roast in a foil pan with beef stock, onion, garlic, and Worsty sauce. It went on the bottom rack with the smoker set at 200 degrees. It was about 90 degrees here today & I thought the guru would have a hard time keeping the temp that low, but it came through. A couple of times it spiked up to 205, but that was it. It only took about 3 hours to get to 125 which is where I wanted to pull it out at. I foiled it & set it on the counter until the IT hit 135. Then I unfoiled it & let it sit for another half hour. Judy made some scalloped potatoes & they were on the top rack in the smoker. They weren't quite done when we took the roast off so I cranked the WSM up to 300 to finish off the potatoes while the roast rested. I gotta tell you that Judy's favorite cut of meat is Prime rib. Every time we go out to dinner she will get Prime rib if it's on the menu. She said this is the best Prime rib she has ever had. If she didn't like it she wouldn't hesitate to tell me so. So I have to assume that I did ok with this one. Now when you see the photo's you will see that it is really rare. The only suggestion Judy made was next time take it off at 120 instead of 125. I think she's a friggin vampire!! 

*Here's what I started with:*








*Here it is unwrapped:*







*Next I cut it into 2 nice roasts, one to smoke, one to freeze.*







*Here's the one for the smoker today.*







*I scored the fat cap & put on a real basic rub.*







*Here it is rubbed up & ready for the fridge.*







*After 24 hours it's into the foil pan with the soon to be au jus.*







*While were waiting for the smoker to get going Judy put the scalloped potatoes together.*







*Here the prime rib is, just out of the foil. I will let it rest for 1/2 hour then cut into it.*







*Here's a shot with the au jus.*







*The scalloped potatoes are finally done. This is Judy's mothers recipe & they are really good.*







*Time to slice the roast.*







*This was the most tender juicy Prime rib I have ever had. It may be a bit rare for some of you guys, but Judy thinks I should have taken it off sooner. Next time I'll just give it to her out of the freezer & tell her it's a beef pop. Here's a shot of dinner. *







*Thanks for looking guys. Hope you enjoyed the show as much as we enjoyed the prime rib.*


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks wonderful! Yea she must really like her meat red. I like read but that  is about at my limit right there.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

That looks Awesome Al!

You just can't beat a Smoked Prime Rib!

And right the way my buddy "SmokinAl" (see below) likes it!







LOL---Actually you didn't miss my favorite temp by much.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Ross & Bear, I still have blood dripping out of the corner of my mouth!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Ross & Bear, I still have blood dripping out of the corner of my mouth!


I saw that, and that's the only good picture I have of you (above).

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

It's a pretty close likeness of me! I have another comment to make, but since this is family channel I'll hold back.


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## thunderdome (Apr 17, 2011)

WOW! I love the looks of that rub on there.

Great lookin roast and potatoes Al


----------



## gotarace (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like Al had a great Sunday dinner...That prime rib looks fantastic. I like it rare also, looks done just right to me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Edit...i can't believe Bear didn't comment on a lack of green veggie on your plate Al....he must be slipping...lol


----------



## les3176 (Apr 17, 2011)

Man That looks awesome AL!!!! I think you got it cooked just right!


----------



## ravanelli (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, a good doctor could have the roast back up on its feet in no time!  That's how I like it too, so that's a compliment.  Thanks for the view.


----------



## flbobecu (Apr 18, 2011)

Excellent cook Al! Looks like a very healthy meal to me, and like you, and a few others, that's how I like my PR. Thumbs Up :yahoo:


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 18, 2011)

Perfect!!!

   Craig


----------



## boykjo (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice prime rib Al............looks great


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2011)

gotarace said:


> Edit...i can't believe Bear didn't comment on a lack of green veggie on your plate Al....he must be slipping...lol


I can't fault Al for that. Maybe he does it like me. Number one---I like to eat the Prime Rib first, before it cools off, and Number two---The veggies tend to fall off the plate, as they await their turn in the fork. I'm sure Al had some veggies with his second "smaller" helping of PR.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## lookwow (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks great like always. Little rare for me, but to each there own. Watch your neck at night though :)


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 18, 2011)

I just had to open this post again this morning at work. That was stupid. Now I am even more hungry then I was before. You can't beat PR.


----------



## roller (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks great I like mine just a tad more heat put to it but not much...Great looking meal !!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 18, 2011)

looks great! how'd that ju come out?


----------



## thestealth (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks awesome Al...and I would say they are just well done enough. :-)


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice there Al. For a moment there I thought I was looking at one of my smokes.


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 18, 2011)

that hunk of beef looks excellent!

almost over cooked! LOL

nice Job buddy! thumbs ups!


----------



## irie (Apr 18, 2011)

give me some horse radish and I could die happy. Looks incredible!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments guys. Steve the au jus was very good. We had a small bowl we dipped each bite in. The great thing is there are 2 more nice slices for tonight. Life is good. Oh and Bear, as you know I follow a mostly vegetarian diet except when I'm smoking. When I have my meat I don't mess it up with veggies!


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks good Al! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Knowing Judy likes her meat that rare explains all those photo's of you wearing a turtlekneck and shorts in the middle of the summer, huh?


----------



## fife (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks GREAT from here.


----------



## porked (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow Al, you definitely got that roast a rockin'! They are on sale here this week also, and after those pics you know where I'm headin'.

Thanks for the fabulous pics. Sensational post!


----------



## saitotiktmdog (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks great but too rare for me. I like my meat medium well to well done. At restaurants i usually get medium well because to them well done means you get a piece of natural oak charcoal.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 18, 2011)

Man that looks great Al - got my mouth watering


----------



## rdknb (Apr 18, 2011)

Yummy that look good


----------



## saugeyejoe (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow,  one of my favorites.  Nice job......


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh Man! I got one on sale this week @ $5.99, cooking it up Wed.  Tell Judy she can come over to my house - that looks perfect, but I take it a bit rarer when it's just for me!  It's okay, all the garlic I use keeps the vampires away.   Cheers!  with a nice big Tuscan or Cab  to you!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2011)

Perfect Al. As long as there is some "twitch" left in 'em they are AOK.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys & gals. We went back to Publix yesterday & bought 3 more, foodsavered them & into the freezer. Judy says they probably won't go on sale again until Christmas. So I guess I better get a generator in case we have a hurricane & loose power, cause the freezer is getting full.


----------



## lexoutlaw (Apr 19, 2011)

wow.......i gonna be looking for a sale soon


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks guys & gals. We went back to Publix yesterday & bought 3 more, foodsavered them & into the freezer. Judy says they probably won't go on sale again until Christmas. So I guess I better get a generator in case we have a hurricane & loose power, cause the freezer is getting full.


Yup---They're on sale here right now at their usual Holiday sale price of $5.99.

The last time they were on sale at 5.99, I bout 4 five pounders.

Then the following week they went to $4.99 !!!!

That's the first time I saw them here for $4.99, since The Duke was pushing longhorns up the Chisum Trail!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks Awesome...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---They're on sale here right now at their usual Holiday sale price of $5.99.
> 
> The last time they were on sale at 5.99, I bout 4 five pounders.
> 
> ...




If they go to $4.99 I'm gonna fill up the freezer.


----------



## lexoutlaw (Apr 19, 2011)

just saw a coupon flyer for  my grocer....they r on sale here too...6.99/lb


----------



## andrew82 (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome!! I take it you left the roast in the foil pan during the whole smoke? Did you foil the roast itself or just foil the whole pan with that thing in it?


----------



## lexoutlaw (Apr 20, 2011)

hey al....may do this, this weekend. what kind of wood did you use?? i have hickory chips, and the AMNS with hickory, cherry, and maple.....


----------



## lilricky (Apr 20, 2011)

looks great. i can't stop licking my screen ;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2011)

Andrew82 said:


> Awesome!! I take it you left the roast in the foil pan during the whole smoke? Did you foil the roast itself or just foil the whole pan with that thing in it?


Yes I left it in the pan the whole smoke. It was sitting on the bones so the meat was above the liquid. When I foiled it I kept it in the pan as well, I just put a piece of foil over the roast & sealed it up around the edge of the pan.
 




Lexoutlaw said:


> hey al....may do this, this weekend. what kind of wood did you use?? i have hickory chips, and the AMNS with hickory, cherry, and maple.....




I used a combination of hickory, oak, and pecan. I think you could use just about anything & it would be good. It is such a good cut of meat.


----------



## franklin3 (Apr 20, 2011)

I got two full roasts frozen  from a steer we butchered a couple months ago.   I was saving one for xmas and wondering what to do with the other one.

I now know what I am going to do with the other one!

Thanks Al  looks like a total smoking victory.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats on a great looking PR there Al....I know you've been waiting to pop the cherry on one of those, glad it worked out so well for ya. Can't believe there are no comments from your 'pals' on here about your cardioligist being on stand by etc. with all that red meat consumption and cheesy potatoes to top it off....lol. Did I miss a pic of Judy gnawing on a beef bone?? LMAO over your comment on calling it a 'beef pop'...classic


----------



## alelover (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice Al. I love me some prime rib. That one looks to be just right.


----------



## johnswa (Apr 20, 2011)

That looks just beautiful and Albertsons has prime rib roasts on sale for $4.99 lb!  I'm heading there after work and buying all I can!!!


----------



## bigeyedavid (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow Al that looks great .Its done just the way i like it good and rare nice job.Love how the rub looks


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 20, 2011)

I just saw this post and am drooling over your prime rib!!

Todd


----------



## hhookk (Apr 20, 2011)

That looks cooked perfectly to my liking. Bet it was tasty. How long did it take and what temp? Did you use a thermometer in the meat? Did I mention- YUM YUM YUM?!?!?


----------



## johnswa (Apr 20, 2011)

Just picked up 2 bone in prime ribs at $3.97 lb and one huge boneless prime rib roast at 5.99 lb at Albertsons today!  I'll get more tomorrow.  No limit and what a smoking deal!  Damn the cholesterol... full smoke ahead!!!!


----------



## ak1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks great!!! I would definitely eat some of that.

I'm seeing them on sale for 3.99 lb, around here. I'm thinkin' I may have to buy some soon!!


----------



## whiskeypapa (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice work !!!!  Looks like an all-round meal.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 20, 2011)

Hot dang! That's rare, like you said! Looks pretty tasty to me, though!

Man, you can't beat a good beef & taters meal, IMO...if there's some veggies on the side, that's OK, too. Well, I am rather fond to lobster, shrimp, scallops and clams, but around here, it's raw/frozen or pre-cooked/frozen, so not the best to work with. You can get live lobster in a handful of surrounding stores, but don't forget to ask to borrow their butcher's saw so you can leave a limb on the counter on your way out the door...wicked prices. But, hey, I live in beef country, so...

I take my PR's to 145* myself, and it still has a good dark pink tone and plenty of juices at that temp. The family is slowly turning more towards the rare side of beef. It used to be that I couldn't get the wife or my girls to touch a steak that wasn't well-done. I finally convinced them that med-well wouldn't chew like shoe-leather and would have much more juices. I've almost got them eating medium steaks now, and med-rare rib roasts...takes time for sure. My 2 oldest boys like beef the way I do (med-rare), while my youngest boy is about where the girls are. I guess that's part of what parenting is about...teaching them how to enjoy the finer things in life when they have them.

BTW, our whole beef ribs are in the 8-9 dollar range here with sales for 5-6. It wasn't long ago when we could get it for 2.99 on sale...now a really good sale is 4.99. Just be ready for everything to go up, if you haven't already been seeing it...it's coming, unfortunately. So, eat well, when and if you can, while it lasts, I guess.

Very nice smoke, Al! Taters & all!

Eric


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2011)

hhookk said:


> That looks cooked perfectly to my liking. Bet it was tasty. How long did it take and what temp? Did you use a thermometer in the meat? Did I mention- YUM YUM YUM?!?!?


I smoked it at 210, and it took about 3 hours to get to 125. Then I foiled it & set it on the counter. It took another 30 minutes to coast up to 135. Then we sliced it. Yes I used a therm in the meat. I didn't insert it until about 2 hours into the smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank-you guys for all your great comments. FYI if you live in the South & have a Winn-Dixie store in your area, their ad just came out yesterday & they have rib-eye roasts for $4.99 a lb. I might just have to get 1 more for the freezer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Thank-you guys for all your great comments. FYI if you live in the South & have a Winn-Dixie store in your area, their ad just came out yesterday & they have rib-eye roasts for *$4.99 a lb. I might just have to get 1 more for the freezer.*


$4.99 per pound?

Was that "One more rib roast for the freezer" or "One More Freezer for the rib roasts"???

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2011)

Yea I know Bear. It's getting out of hand, but you know how long I have been waiting for this sale. I'm going to go look at them then decide.


----------



## mississippiron (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome PR! it's exactly the way my family likes it,Heck my teenage daughter looks at everybodys beef when we cook and gets a ill if somebodies is more RED than her's , guess we raised her right. Can't wait for the PR to go on sale around here!


----------



## sinnful-bbq (Apr 21, 2011)

Great looking Prime! Excellent job and nice pics Al and bonus points for the Black and Tan! 

JJ


----------



## jefflisa828 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks great I like my steak blue and my prime rib too moo when I poke it with a fork lol great job


----------



## jwillh9181 (Apr 22, 2011)

I just joined a while ago, mainly reading and learning but WOW!

That looks good, my mother in law always cooks a prime rib for X-mas, I will be smoking the prime rib this year.

Well done sir!!!!


----------



## mirachael (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow Al, that looks amazing!!!  Can't what wood did you smoke with? 

My family likes the cow still mooing, I'd have to pull at 120F or get mobbed for ruining a good cut of meat...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2011)

I used a combination of hickory, oak, & pecan.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 23, 2011)

great lookin rib.....nicely done!


----------



## meyring81 (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow now that looks tasty. I am with your wife the more rare the better.


----------



## darkmoondreamer (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow! I have to try this!!  You said: I smoked it at 210, and it took about 3 hours to get to 125. Then I foiled it & set it on the counter. It took another 30 minutes to coast up to 135. Then we sliced it. So you did not cover in foil at all until after you took it out of the smoker? How did the temp coast up to 135 if it was not in the smoker? Sorry, I am a newbie. Thanks, Karen


----------



## meateater (Apr 24, 2011)

That's perfect....knock its horns off and give it a wipe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2011)

darkmoondreamer said:


> Wow! I have to try this!!  You said: I smoked it at 210, and it took about 3 hours to get to 125. Then I foiled it & set it on the counter. It took another 30 minutes to coast up to 135. Then we sliced it. So you did not cover in foil at all until after you took it out of the smoker? How did the temp coast up to 135 if it was not in the smoker? Sorry, I am a newbie. Thanks, Karen




Karen,I know it sounds hard to believe that the temp would keep rising like that, but it does. I guess the foil keeps the heat in & the outside temp of the meat slowly transfers to the middle. The first time I did this I was amazed. I would have never thought it would work this way either, but it does.


----------



## darkmoondreamer (May 2, 2011)

Al I keep going back to this thread just to look at your wife's taters, lol! I wonder if she would share the recipe with me?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

Absolutely Karen,

Here it is.

* Exported from MasterCook *

Scalloped Potatoes, Baked or Smoked

Recipe By     :Mom's old favorite
Serving Size  : 12    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Side Dish

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  2      pounds  potatoes -- thinly sliced
  3      cups  thinly sliced onion
  3      tablespoons  all-purpose flour
  2      cups  cheddar cheese
1/2     teaspoon  salt
1/4     teaspoon  pepper
  2      tablespoons  butter
  3      cups  fat free half-and-half -- heated
  2      tablespoons  parmesan cheese

Preheat oven 400F.

Lightly spray a 2 quart casserole with vegetable spray. Arrange a layer of potatoes in casserole, then sprinkle with some of onion, flour, salt and pepper and 1/3rd of the cheese. Continue to layer until all potatoes, onion, flour, salt and pepper and cheese are used. Dot top with margarine, then pour heated milk over all, top with parmesan cheese.

Bake 20 min, then reduce heat to 350F and bake 50 to 60 min longer or until tender.

OR... you can smoke them in the smoker for 2 hours, then put in oven set at 400 for rest of time or until fork tender. about 1 to 2 hours

                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 215 Calories; 9g Fat (38.3% calories from fat); 7g Protein; 24g Carbohydrate; 2g Dietary Fiber; 26mg Cholesterol; 306mg Sodium.  Exchanges: 1 Grain(Starch); 1/2 Lean Meat; 1/2 Vegetable; 1/2 Non-Fat Milk; 1 Fat.


----------



## darkmoondreamer (May 2, 2011)

Al thank you so very much! I can't wait to make these! (we have a insurance company jingle in Texas, call 1-800-THANKS AL! lol) Appreciate you taking the time to send it.


----------



## darkmoondreamer (May 2, 2011)

p.s. I am following your prime rib recipe as soon as I can afford to buy one!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

darkmoondreamer said:


> p.s. I am following your prime rib recipe as soon as I can afford to buy one!




Yea I hear you. We have been waiting for months for them to go on sale. I have 3 more in the freezer, and Judy say's they won't go on sale again until Christmas.


----------



## jeeplj (Jul 27, 2011)

I see you used the bottom rack, did you have water in the pan?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2011)

JeepLJ said:


> I see you used the bottom rack, did you have water in the pan?




Yes, I always put water in the pan no matter what I'm smoking.


----------



## terry colwell (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks Great Al,

 Love the juices running and pooling in it. That is one great piece of meat you picked up, looked great cut in two and just sitting there.

Has taken me TEN years to get my wife to eat meat with a "little" red in it. for years I have had to cook it almost dry for her... Total opposite of your wife...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Terry!

One thing about prime rib is no matter how you cook it, it's always a treat to eat.


----------



## navyjeremy (Dec 19, 2011)

Al I know that this is really old but I am getting ready to do a Prime rib for Christmas and I was wondering what you put in your Au Jus?  It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2011)

I PM'd you Jeremy!


----------



## drphunk (Dec 20, 2011)

Al- I too am doing a PR for christmas and was wondering about the au jus. Other recipes and forums I have visited said that you wont get enough juices to make your own if you cook that slow and low... if you don't mind, could you please let me know what all went in to it? Thanks!!


----------



## scooper (Dec 20, 2011)

How did I ever miss this thread???

Al, that looks amazing!  I have never done the au jus pan.  Looks like it's time to give it a go.

Outstanding job!  We love ours that rare too!

This one was boneless, but still yummy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2011)

DrPhunk said:


> Al- I too am doing a PR for christmas and was wondering about the au jus. Other recipes and forums I have visited said that you wont get enough juices to make your own if you cook that slow and low... if you don't mind, could you please let me know what all went in to it? Thanks!!




For this one, [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I put the roast in a foil pan with beef stock, onion, garlic, and Worsty sauce. I let the roast sit on the bones in the pan. The au jus is just the pan juice with the fat skimmed off & the veggies strained out. The last one I did I used Chef Jimmy J's au jus recipe. It's very good, but a little more time consuming. Here it is:[/color]

                                     ChefJimmy’s Au Jus

1- Lg Onion, 

4-5 Carrots, 

3-4 Ribs Celery 

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic 

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour, 

THEN  add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth, 

2 Tbs Tomato Paste, 

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh) 

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.  

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy


----------



## frizzlefry (Dec 20, 2011)

That looks beyond delicious!  Thanks for sharing.

Can you give the recipe for  the scallops?  Do you cook the potatoes at all before you put it on the smoker?


----------



## navyjeremy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Al appreciate it


----------



## navyjeremy (Dec 20, 2011)

Frizzlefry said:


> Can you give the recipe for  the scallops?  Do you cook the potatoes at all before you put it on the smoker?




I think that if you look back on the 1st or 2nd page he posted that for all to use.


----------



## frizzlefry (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh sorry I didn't notice there was more than one page.


----------



## big sexy (Dec 20, 2011)

Fantastic Al!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2011)

This was a Beautiful Roast...JJ


----------



## spoiledrotten (Dec 20, 2011)

That looks fantastic! I'll have to try that one.


----------



## drphunk (Dec 22, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> For this one, [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I put the roast in a foil pan with beef stock, onion, garlic, and Worsty sauce. I let the roast sit on the bones in the pan. The au jus is just the pan juice with the fat skimmed off & the veggies strained out. The last one I did I used Chef Jimmy J's au jus recipe. It's very good, but a little more time consuming. Here it is:[/color]
> 
> ChefJimmy’s Au Jus
> 
> ...




That looks awesome! Thanks!!


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice job Al..


----------



## blaine25 (Jun 17, 2013)

Did you leave the roast on top of the vegetables for the whole smoke? What's the liquid you put in there before you smoked it? I'm doing a prime rib this weekend and looking for new ideas...


----------

